# برامج المحاسبة لشركات البناء و الشركات الهندسية



## محمد عدنان علي (5 مايو 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء :
أريد أن أعرف ما هي أكثر برامج الكومبيوتر إستخداما في محاسبة شركات البناء و الهندسة في الوطن العربي و هل هناك نسخ معربة من البرامج العالمية و هل هناك مراجع عربية لتعلمها ؟
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم محمد عدنان

يوجد في قسم الهندسة المدنية
اكثر من موضوع لاكثر من زميل
قاموا بتصميم برامج محاسبة عربية تطبيقية 
يمكن الانتفاع بها في محاسبة الشركات الانشائية بالذات

ارجو ان تبحث عنها هناك

واذكر ان الزميل ايمن مهنا ( معرفه هو : a m ) 
قد اجاد باحد هذه البرامج المحاسبية
التي تفيد جدا في ادارة محاسبة الشركات


----------



## محمد عدنان علي (7 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مايو 2008)

اخي الفاضل محمد عدنان

ارجو ان تراجع الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37948.html

آمل ان تجد فيه شيئا مما تريده في حساب تكاليف الاعمال بالمشاريع

ومعرف الزميل الفاضل ايمن مهنا صاحب الموضوع هو:

a.m

تصحيحا لما جاء بمشاركتي السابقة


----------



## محمد عدنان علي (9 مايو 2008)

الأخ العزيز 
أنا بالفعل سعيد لوجود أشخاص مثابرين و متابعين و على إستعداد لتقديم الدعم أمثالك 
على العموم أريد أن أوضح بأن ما قصدته ب (برامج الكومبيوتر في محاسبة شركات البناء و الهندسة ) هي برامج المحاسبة و الموازنة التي تشمل في أحد أجزائها تسعير الأعمال الهندسية التي أشرت إليها
ولكن شكرا جزيلا على مساهمتك الفعالة


----------

